# BNBF Qualifier Poster 2010



## vicky mc (May 9, 2006)

Take note of the dates as they have been printed wrong in the Beef.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for that  .

Whens the next meet up in perth? Interested in attending. Cheers.


----------



## vicky mc (May 9, 2006)

The next BNBF Scottish club is 28th Feb 2pm at The Body Academy www.thebodyacademy.co.uk


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol natty bbing lol


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

^ what a pathetic post


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol natty bbing lol


Bit close to the mark Jim.

Stick to flaming nattys on the gear threads with all the roiding meatheads.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't see what's funny about it myself, obviously from someone who's not capable of growing muscle unassisted 

Each to their own, freedom of choice and all that boll0cks. It's all the same apart from it costs us less


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dawn said:


> *Don't see what's funny about it myself, obviously from someone who's not capable of growing muscle unassisted*
> 
> Each to their own, freedom of choice and all that boll0cks. It's all the same apart from it costs us less


ouch!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Don't see what's funny about it myself, obviously from someone who's not capable of growing muscle unassisted
> 
> Each to their own, freedom of choice and all that boll0cks. It's all the same apart from it costs us less


AGREED!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone who steps on stage natty or not deserves the upmost respect from everyone who is into bodybuilding.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I went to see the show in Saint Albans last year and was a very very well run show.

A little OTT with announcing the judges but then it did get the judges some good exposure.

A lot of the competitiors looked like they could of used gear which it might not sound like it but is a compliment as I was shocked at the standard of the competition.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dawn said:


> Don't see what's funny about it myself, obviously from someone who's not capable of growing muscle unassisted
> 
> Each to their own, freedom of choice and all that boll0cks. *It's all the same apart from it costs us less*


and your all a lot smaller and weaker


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sinead said:


> ^ what a pathetic post


id say on par with this one


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol natty bbing lol


Jim,not helpful mate,a very small minded and blinkered statement,

if you wish train with the aid of drugs then that is your choice,please don't ridicule others because they choose otherwise.

Simply post in threads that you can positively contribute towards and that are relevant to your lifestyle,it prevents unwarranted disharmony and stops you looking small however big your stature.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

It seems weird that now people are criticised as being natty!

As far as I knew you wer criticised for using gear!


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> and your all a lot smaller and weaker


What a disgusting attitude.

Regardless of what route people chose to take, you still have to train hard, eat hard and have the utmost dedication to step on that stage.

I don't understand why people like you who chose the assisted route have to look down your nose at people who chose to take the natural road ? What difference does it make if people decide to use gear or not ? There shouldn't be a divide, nobody is better than the other.

Bodybuilders get enough bad press and enough stick as it is without morons like you making such derogatory statements.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

big_jim_87 said:


> and your all a lot smaller and weaker


Ha Ha funny mate come train with me and we will see...

Fivos


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Ha Ha funny mate come train with me and we will see...
> 
> Fivos


make it a leg day mate and im there lol it would be unfair to compare if you are natty tho.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sinead said:


> What a disgusting attitude.
> 
> Regardless of what route people chose to take, you still have to train hard, eat hard and have the utmost dedication to step on that stage.
> 
> ...


lol i was joking any way i dnt give a shyt what road you take make just as im sure you care verry little about he road im on


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

dont make jim prove his 270 squats again :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Jim,not helpful mate,a very small minded and blinkered statement,
> 
> if you wish train with the aid of drugs then that is your choice,please don't ridicule others because they choose otherwise.
> 
> Simply post in threads that you can positively contribute towards and that are relevant to your lifestyle,it prevents unwarranted disharmony and stops you looking small however big your stature.


was a joke mate 90% of the posts on this thred are not helpful are you going to follow them up and post replys like this to them all?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> dont make jim prove his 270 squats again :lol:


270k for REPS baby!!!!!!!!!!!! yea loland i will!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

big_jim_87 said:


> make it a leg day mate and im there lol it would be unfair to compare if you are natty tho.


Really? well we will see...is that all you can do a leg day? Already worried are you :lol: lets see what you can front sqaut as well, how about deadlift?

You will get shown up pal!

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

big_jim_87 said:


> 270k for REPS baby!!!!!!!!!!!! yea loland i will!


You probably one of those half rep squat brigade anyway LOL! ...

Fivos


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Fivos said:


> You probably one of those half rep squat brigade anyway LOL! ...
> 
> Fivos


Yeh fivos i agree mate one of those guys who go down about 6 inches!!

the guy is a ****.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

tbh he squatted 270 quite well considering its 270kg. either way i dont see why people look down on others. and of course the natural way is harder than the assisted way lol. there are drugs and peptides for everything these days, its more of a chemistry experiment than bb;ing these days


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

BigDom86 said:


> tbh he squatted 270 quite well considering its 270kg. either way i dont see why people look down on others. and of course the natural way is harder than the assisted way lol. there are drugs and peptides for everything these days, its more of a chemistry experiment than bb;ing these days


Mate its all a bit of fun...Jim gave it out he gotta expects som back... 

270kg parrallel is damn good depending on how much you weigh...check my boy Chris Jenkins out..thats proper power at what around 90kg..

Fivos


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

btw congratulations fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

BigDom86 said:


> btw congratulations fivos


Cheers pal..and yes at the end of the day its 270kg and I know what that feels like when i was doing a 300kg Super Yolk for 20m in 2007 :whistling:

Fivos


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

I love the natty vs assisted threads but it shouldn't have happened in this thread. There's a time and a place for this type of banter.

Its a serious thread advertising a bodybuilding show, the sport needs as much support as it can get. Assisted or not.

Its pretty important people take note of the poster as people would have read the beef and taken note of the wrong details.

P.S. Bump for Fivos Vs Jim training video


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

My moneys on Fivos :001_tt2:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Mate its all a bit of fun...Jim gave it out he gotta expects som back...
> 
> 270kg parrallel is damn good depending on how much you weigh...check my boy Chris Jenkins out..thats proper power at what around 90kg..
> 
> Fivos


when i did the squat i was 90k my best is 7rep on the vid i got 5 not brilliant reps 1st was good other 4 bit short the vid is on the site con 270 challange? or somthing like that deads best is 240k 7reps front squat is gay so no idea lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> I love the natty vs assisted threads but it shouldn't have happened in this thread. There's a time and a place for this type of banter.
> 
> ...





Gumball said:


> My moneys on Fivos :001_tt2:


*i dont train with nattys*

well yea he must have 20years plus training on me


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

big_jim_87 said:


> when i did the squat i was 90k my best is 7rep on the vid i got 5 not brilliant reps 1st was good other 4 bit short the vid is on the site con 270 challange? or somthing like that deads best is 240k 7reps front squat is gay so no idea lol


Its its on a vid then fair play that proper stuff.

As for front squats that make me and Mr Jenkins gay..but ill be a 260kg front squat gay anyday LOL and a 290kg deadlift


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

big_jim_87 said:


> *i dont train with nattys*
> 
> well yea he must have 20years plus training on me


Mate maybe you should...ill teach you the ropes and how to hit a front double bicep and back lat spread properly LOL 

Fivos


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Mate maybe you should...ill teach you the ropes and how to hit a front double bicep and back lat spread properly LOL
> 
> Fivos


well as your a pro at looking at others pose and do non your self i guess it could help me quite a bit? lol like i said 20yrs experiance or so more then me buddy lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Its its on a vid then fair play that proper stuff.
> 
> As for front squats that make me and Mr Jenkins gay..but ill be a 260kg front squat gay anyday LOL and a 290kg deadlift


how many reps? vids? if not then i can squat 2000k lol


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

big_jim_87 said:


> well as your a pro at looking at others pose and do non your self i guess it could help me quite a bit? lol like i said 20yrs experiance or so more then me buddy lol


Er hello, like ive not won my fair show of tested and non tested shows....

Anytime always here to help thats what this site is about at the end of the day


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I lift less than you meatheads and Im bigger than both of you pu$$y clats. (Fivos/Jim)

I must just train properly :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

big_jim_87 said:


> how many reps? vids? if not then i can squat 2000k lol


260kg front squat 4 reps no vid was about 6 years ago.. couple of stuff on you tube






type "fivos deadlift" in youtube and you can see some stuff...

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> I lift less than you meatheads and Im bigger than both of you pu$$y clats. (Fivos/Jim)
> 
> I must just train properly :lol:


Yea but Tom you are like 2ft 3in so you will always look bigger raaaassss :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Yea but Tom you are like 2ft 3in so you will always look bigger raaaassss :lol:


LOL 

:cursing:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Go Fivos Go  (and congrats on the engagement too)

The question to ask Jim, is how much would you be able to lift without your assistance? hehe 

The natural scene is getting better each year and I'm not surprised at the accusations of people taking gear and certainly the ridiculing that goes on when someone knows someone who knows someone else who competes as a natural. We're doing as much as we can to test these people and welcome information on cheats but what I'll never ever understand is what do the sad gits get out of entering a show under false pretence? Surely it must be more demoralising being beaten by a true natural than being beaten by a fellow user just because you haven't the confidence to stand on an untested comp stage!!?

I love all bodybuilders whatever their drug status (go on even you Jim  ) but I hate cheats.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> *i dont train with nattys*
> 
> well yea he must have 20years plus training on me


Backing out now are we!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

merve500 said:


> Backing out now are we!!


lol are you thick mate? that was me taking the p1ss?


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

no mate im not thick your first comment was thick pal


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I lift less than you meatheads and Im bigger than both of you pu$$y clats. (Fivos/Jim)
> 
> I must just train properly :lol:


lol for how long mate im 22 i got years left in me buddy! lol we can talk about this when i have trained as long as you

still meant in good humour mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

merve500 said:


> no mate im not thick your first comment was thick pal


it was a joke mate meant to winde you nattys up did you not get that? you must be thick?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Er hello, like ive not won my fair show of tested and non tested shows....
> 
> Anytime always here to help thats what this site is about at the end of the day


so not always natty?


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

no mate as my comment was a joke


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry to be a reet thick-o. But when it says Natty Show does that mean there is testing precomp?

Just curious how it works.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> 260kg front squat 4 reps no vid was about 6 years ago.. couple of stuff on you tube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea lol you look natty small and lean


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Sorry to be a reet thick-o. But when it says Natty Show does that mean there is testing precomp?
> 
> Just curious how it works.


can be at the end some times? just take it away from ya lol


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

fair play fivos ur one strong mofo


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

merve500 said:


> fair play fivos ur one strong mofo


lol yea he uses gear too tested and non tested comps? lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

FFS bodybuilding isnt natural.

now can everyone get off their respective high horses and play nicely


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> FFS bodybuilding isnt natural.
> 
> now can everyone get off their respective high horses and play nicely


lol im on the winde up mate! lol love it!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol yea he uses gear too tested and non tested comps? lol


no he meant he competes in non tested and tested


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> no he meant he competes in non tested and tested


why comp in on tested if you have nothing to hide?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> why comp in on tested if you have nothing to hide?


Why not do both if you can, the 'assisted' feds are not advocating drug use, they dont promote it, they tolerate its use.

There are a few natural guys in the UKBFF, one I think who is going to the Arnold Classic......I guess if your good enough to compete then you can compete anywhere.

For what its worth I dont think Jim's comment was hostile, I think perhaps its a case of know your audience next time!

I agree tho, I'm a fan of bodybuilding, assisted or not, but hate cheats!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> why comp in on tested if you have nothing to hide?


I presume you mean non tested mate.......if so not sure what you mean by why enter if you've nothing to hide??? A natural in a non tested fed has nothing to hide but a assisted in a natural does have something to hide.

Anyway, as naturals we can enter whatever darn show we like and youoo oo oo oo can't:tongue:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dawn said:


> I presume you mean non tested mate.......if so not sure what you mean by why enter if you've nothing to hide??? A natural in a non tested fed has nothing to hide but a assisted in a natural does have something to hide.
> 
> Anyway, as naturals we can enter whatever darn show we like and youoo oo oo oo can't:tongue:


well said and yes there is a natural going out to the arnold,won his class at the brits wich just goes to show does not matter what you are taking, some guys are born for bodybuilding!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol for how long mate im 22 i got years left in me buddy! lol we can talk about this when i have trained as long as you
> 
> still meant in good humour mate


LOL I was bigger than you at 22. And I only did my first gear course at that age :whistling: :lol:

Plus Im not welsh which is half the battle


----------



## Paul Amos (Mar 2, 2009)

merve500 said:


> well said and yes there is a natural going out to the arnold,won his class at the brits wich just goes to show does not matter what you are taking, some guys are born for bodybuilding!


Yeah thats Lee Williams. He won the UKBFF lightweight title this year with perfect scores


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

big_jim_87 said:


> so not always natty?


Big_jin_87 (or not to big  ) stop winding everyone up LOL

Im natural i enter natrual shows then also enter shows that are not tested i.e WABBA/NABBA/EFBB/UKBFF damn i actully entered Londons strongest man show the day afterwinnng a non tested overall show LOL been on the UKBFF Nottignham stage twice . Yes always as a natural. I just love lifting heavy and competiting period.

Fivos


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> LOL I was bigger than you at 22. And I only did my first gear course at that age :whistling: :lol:
> 
> *Plus Im not welsh which is half the battle*


 Aren't you from Mordor or the Shire where all the other little fella's are from??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

GHS said:


> Aren't you from Mordor or the Shire where all the other little fella's are from??


wherever Im from

ITS NOT WALES

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> wherever Im from
> 
> ITS NOT WALES
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Fair point.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> LOL I was bigger than you at 22. And I only did my first gear course at that age :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Plus Im not welsh which is half the battle


lol not sure what the welsh bit is about? i love how all the old guys say "oh back in the day i was twice your size" bla bla bla when they were realy 11stn but lean lol

will get a new av up soon as pic is nearly a rear old i think? im up like 8k since them pics


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Big_jin_87 (or not to big  ) *stop winding everyone up LOL*
> 
> Im natural i enter natrual shows then also enter shows that are not tested i.e WABBA/NABBA/EFBB/UKBFF damn i actully entered Londons strongest man show the day afterwinnng a non tested overall show LOL been on the UKBFF Nottignham stage twice . Yes always as a natural. I just love lifting heavy and competiting period.
> 
> Fivos


NO! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Why not do both if you can, the 'assisted' feds are not advocating drug use, they dont promote it, they tolerate its use.
> 
> *There are a few natural guys in the UKBFF*, one I think who is going to the Arnold Classic......I guess if your good enough to compete then you can compete anywhere.
> 
> ...


how do yo know? you test them? lol

lol yea the winde up is wayyyyyyyy out of controll lol


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Paul Amos said:


> Yeah thats Lee Williams. He won the UKBFF lightweight title this year with perfect scores


yes he is class! the muscle he holds at his height is unbeliveable and he is beating guys who are on everything its awsum


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok my point (tbf i did note make it clear) was not that im better then all nattys it was id rather go to a comp and see real heavy weights rather then natty heavy weight.

powerliftig- id rather see a freaky weight lifted rather then a weight i could possibly lift.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Jim, have you ever been to watch a natty show, preferably a final where the top amateur British lads are. I think you'd be surprised at how good some of them actually are. I enjoy watching all shows, the non-tested shows as you say for the freaky looks you can get but also the natural show to see what the body is capable of without assistance.

Personally I think some of the assisted heavy weights take it too far and lose the aesthetic look. Give me the 202 look anyday (another up for the short ****s hehe)


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Jim, have you ever been to watch a natty show, preferably a final where the top amateur British lads are. I think you'd be surprised at how good some of them actually are. I enjoy watching all shows, the non-tested shows as you say for the freaky looks you can get but also the natural show to see what the body is capable of without assistance.
> 
> Personally I think some of the assisted heavy weights take it too far and lose the aesthetic look. Give me the 202 look anyday (another up for the short ****s hehe)


think that would be the best bet go and watch a final and talk about freeky! rob feezys conditioning when he won everything? out of this world


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

To be fair most of the top natty brits are taking all sorts of peds and fast acting gear.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh GHS why why why do you believe this / go there?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dawn said:


> Jim, have you ever been to watch a natty show, preferably a final where the top amateur British lads are. I think you'd be surprised at how good some of them actually are. I enjoy watching all shows, the non-tested shows as you say for the freaky looks you can get but also the natural show to see what the body is capable of without assistance.
> 
> Personally I think some of the assisted heavy weights take it too far and lose the aesthetic look. Give me the 202 look anyday (another up for the short ****s hehe)


I'd agree with this, theres some nattys who have built amense physiques. If people want to use aas then fair play, but theres no reason to put anyone down, no matter their decision.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just read this thread, pretty funny

Altho I have to say, The "nattys" when trying to prove how good nattys are always throw the same few handfull of names of people out..

Roider "meatheads" on other hand have about a billion examples they could use not just half dozen

Just saying lol


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

GHS said:


> To be fair most of the top natty brits are taking all sorts of peds and fast acting gear.


You act like such a knob sometimes. Especially when its about nattys. Why do you go on about it? How do you KNOW they are? Sure some are but its totally ignorant/dumb/unfair to say "most".


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Just read this thread, pretty funny
> 
> Altho I have to say, The "nattys" when trying to prove how good nattys are always throw the same few handfull of names of people out..
> 
> Just saying lol


Can't say I agree with Rob Feesey though although he does/did get into good condition. Not the best shape IMO to be considered one of the best. JW, there are a few more in the nattie world that don't get mentioned and you guys would probably not know them as you don't follow this side of the sport and it certainly doesn't get covered as much. The same names probably creep up as they're the only guys others seem to know.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dawn said:


> Can't say I agree with Rob Feesey though although he does/did get into good condition. Not the best shape IMO to be considered one of the best. JW, there are a few more in the nattie world that don't get mentioned and you guys would probably not know them as you don't follow this side of the sport and it certainly doesn't get covered as much. The same names probably creep up as they're the only guys others seem to know.


Lol

I do agree, but ffs throw out some names other than rob hope and we can google them


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> To be fair most of the top natty brits are taking all sorts of peds and fast acting gear.


agree


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Just read this thread, pretty funny
> 
> Altho I have to say, The "nattys" when trying to prove how good nattys are always throw the same few handfull of names of people out..
> 
> ...





Dawn said:


> Can't say I agree with Rob Feesey though although he does/did get into good condition. Not the best shape IMO to be considered one of the best. JW, there are a few more in the nattie world that don't get mentioned and you guys would probably not know them as you don't follow this side of the sport and it *certainly doesn't get covered as much. The same names probably creep up as they're the only guys others seem to know*.


this go's back to my point of ppl want the freeeeeeeks! you just cant get this look natty so the coverageisof what ppl want to see


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

JW here are some more names for you

Nigel Davis (no longer competes)

Active natural British male pros

Chris Nsubuga

Raymond James

Daz Cooper

Daz Vernon

Brandon Greenwood

Jon Harris

A couple of American guys

Doug Miller

Phil Ricardo

Butch Washington (turned pro last year)

Jim, I don't want to see freaks. I like to see a guy/gal  who has enhanced their physique not totally gone out of shape. Most natty guys keep a pleasing shape and this is why I prefer the 202 class as they have better symmetry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

I respect the non steroid users, but what bugs the fuk outta me is the fact they never stop telling you they are natty. Often on their high horse.

Someone said to me the other day, at least i dont need to buy my gains... well yes i think you do.. food supps etc.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Dan, agree with you that there's no need to spout off about being natural but what bugs me too is that as soon as people learn I'm a bodybuilder they also assume that I'm a user 

If drug use wasn't so prolific in our sport then there would not be

1) kids who think all they have to do to look like the guy on front cover is inject

2) women would not presume that lifting weights will emasculate them

3) the presumption that any user who commits a crime does so because of gear

4) the presumption that all bodybuilders are bad tempered thugs (only when we diet LOL)

5) all male bodybuilders have little willies hehe


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Dawn said:


> Dan, agree with you that there's no need to spout off about being natural but what bugs me too is that as soon as people learn I'm a bodybuilder they also assume that I'm a user
> 
> If drug use wasn't so prolific in our sport then there would not be
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

No pics, no proof Dan


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

now hey :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dawn said:


> JW here are some more names for you
> 
> Nigel Davis (no longer competes)
> 
> ...


well i do and one day i will hit freak status lol and ten for ever looking at my self lol

we must just agree to disagree?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> I respect the non steroid users, but what bugs the fuk outta me is the fact they never stop telling you they are natty. Often on their high horse.
> 
> Someone said to me the other day, at least i dont need to buy my gains... well yes i think you do.. food supps etc.


lol i hade some cnut that cant squat 100k tell me just after i hit my 270k pb it wasnt my pb?

what i asked him?

it isnt your pb its an aided pb

but i did it regardless?

its not just you tho?

lol at cnuts like this they think if they were on gear they could do it but never have to prove it! or if i was natty they would be stronger? well im not and you aint so fuk off!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well i do and one day i will hit freak status lol and ten for ever looking at my self lol
> 
> we must just agree to disagree?


Mate your already a freak, not just body, but face :lol: :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Mate your already a freak, not just body, but face :lol: :whistling:


grow up mate :thumb:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dawn said:


> JW here are some more names for you
> 
> Nigel Davis (no longer competes)
> 
> ...


thats a fair point but what how can you say that in the worlds not sure what yhear it was rob feezy did not even get a clal out he walked on stage and wonhis class.his condition was increddible!he does not have a pleasin physique mind.

daz copper is awsum.GHS comments are stupid towards naturals,what they forget is some of these naturals have beaten assisted wichmakes naturals better


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

merve500 said:


> *GHS comments are stupid towards naturals,what they forget is some of these naturals have beaten assisted wichmakes naturals better *


 My original comments still stang on that one


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

merve500 said:


> what they forget is some of these naturals have beaten assisted wichmakes naturals better


IF YOU WERE TOTALLY NATURAL YOU WOULD BE MUSCLEY WITH A NORMAL DIET AND NO SUPPS ETC. EATING 6-7 TIMES A DAY AND CONSUMING SUPPLEMENTS ETC TO GAIN MUSCLE IS NOT NATURAL. EXACTLY WHAT I MEAN ABOUT PEOPLE ON THEIR HIGH HORSE ABOUT "NATTYS" :cursing:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Jim, I'm not knocking your preferences or your gear use status. Each to their own as I said. If we all liked the same things there wouldn't be the variety in anything that we get in life, would be boring for example if everyone supported the same football team. I like the naturals and the 202 class, you like the freaks.....fine by me 

Hey and don't knock a natural who can't squat 100kg.....I can and I'm a squirt and female (well I was last time I looked  )

Dan, no one lives a natural life if you use that analogy!!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

gear or no gear who cares.....but one thing i have learnt it seems to hurt all the more being beaten by a natty :lol: Its an ego thing :whistling:

Most the '****ish' comments on here are written by people who have never competed and can't even display a real picture of themselves in their avi  :lol:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ill think you will find that the top bodybuilders have respect for eachother regardless of which fed they compete in.

Fivos


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Ill think you will find that the top bodybuilders have respect for eachother regardless of which fed they compete in.
> 
> Fivos


I think thats a very good point to make actually,


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> grow up mate :thumb:


Im only 2 years younger then you fcuker!

light hearted joke m8, you know i think your beautiful inside and out :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Jojo 007 said:


> gear or no gear who cares.....but one thing i have learnt it seems to hurt all the more being beaten by a natty :lol: Its an ego thing :whistling:
> 
> Most the '****ish' comments on here are written by people who have never competed and can't even display a real picture of themselves in their avi  :lol:


if thats aimed at me i did have one :tongue:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dan said:


> if thats aimed at me i did have one :tongue:


 Faceless keyboard warrior 

My beard is real. Fact.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

GHS said:


> Faceless keyboard warrior
> 
> My beard is real. Fact.


Yep thats me


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> if thats aimed at me i did have one :tongue:


I thought that was you in your current avi?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> *Im only 2 years younger then you fcuker*!
> 
> light hearted joke m8, you know i think your beautiful inside and out :whistling:


Really but you display the physique of a 12 year old :lol:

I love you on the inside too&#8230;&#8230; of you little tight natty ass! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

merve500 said:


> thats a fair point but what how can you say that in the worlds not sure what yhear it was rob feezy did not even get a clal out he walked on stage and wonhis class.his condition was increddible!he does not have a pleasin physique mind.
> 
> daz copper is awsum*.GHS comments are stupid towards naturals,what they forget is some of these naturals have beaten assisted wichmakes naturals better*


ok key word in this is *some* naturals but how do you know they are even natty? do you follow them every day 24/7? have you tested them? yes it would make thos nattys better but not all and it is such a small % you are talking about any way.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^ oh yea other key words *GHS* and *stupid*


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

anyway 

is anyone actually doing one of these shows? personally i am either doing the welsh or southern or if I am not coming in as quick as i want possibly the central

will be competing in the middleweights at the regionals and would be borderline between middles and lightweights come the finals (although very doubt i will get into the lightweights this time around)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'm going to attend the Central in St Albans as its close to home!


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok key word in this is *some* naturals but how do you know they are even natty? do you follow them every day 24/7? have you tested them? yes it would make thos nattys better but not all and it is such a small % you are talking about any way.


They have passed polygraph tests enough said really


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

merve500 said:


> They have passed polygraph tests enough said really


......................awaits the barrage..................................


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dawn said:


> ......................awaits the barrage..................................


and that means?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

That means that I'm waiting for all the comments that polygraphs are a waste as that's usually the next step....seems to have gone quiet though


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Hamster said:


> Who REALLY give a flying fcuk wether anyone is a natty or not.....it really only seems to iritate the guys that walk round with there imaginary carpets...


Or you could toss that arguement the other way around for all the nattys who complain about people on steroids, but it just seems to irritate the smaller ones...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

merve500 said:


> They have passed polygraph tests enough said really


who are you jeremy fuking kyle? lol

any way the point i made was SOME nattys are better then SOME assisted were as you said some nattys have even beaten assisted so that makes nattys better. SOME yes but put a natty on the Olympia stage and see what happens? lol


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

cant belive this thread is still harping on lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gza1 said:


> cant belive this thread is still harping on lol


its nttys theyare so easy to winde up lol


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> Or you could toss that arguement the other way around for all the nattys who complain about people on steroids, but it just seems to irritate the smaller ones...


its funny cos I have never heard a natty moaning about people on steroids...its always the other way round for some reason :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

:lol:



Jojo 007 said:


> its funny cos I have never heard a natty moaning about people on steroids...its always the other way round for some reason :whistling:


You what?! Complain all the time "ahh man you're using steroids coz its easy" "you're only big coz you use steroids" etc etc.

I said I did respect natty bb'ers etc, but its apparent the respect isnt coming from nattys..


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dawn said:


> That means that I'm waiting for all the comments that polygraphs are a waste as that's usually the next step....seems to have gone quiet though


HAHAH ahhh thanx for justifying that.. yes thats all the proof you need isnt it.

the reason i called GHS's comments stupid i was also refering back to a thread where he commented on a thread about andrew merrifeild.

I am all for assisted and unassisted, each to their own, i know some of the members said there comments where in a joking fashion but they did not start that way.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> who are you jeremy fuking kyle? lol
> 
> any way the point i made was SOME nattys are better then SOME assisted were as you said some nattys have even beaten assisted so that makes nattys better. SOME yes but put a natty on the Olympia stage and see what happens? lol


Yeh you could do or wou could stick them on the natural olympia stage


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

merve500 said:


> Yeh you could do or wou could stick them on the natural olympia stage


why give them 2 meadals?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> :lol:
> 
> You what?! Complain all the time "ahh man you're using steroids coz its easy" "you're only big coz you use steroids" etc etc.
> 
> I said I did respect natty bb'ers etc, but its apparent the respect isnt coming from nattys..


lol i know mate i think they see what they want to see


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> :lol:
> 
> You what?! Complain all the time "ahh man you're using steroids coz its easy" "you're only big coz you use steroids" etc etc.
> 
> I said I did respect natty bb'ers etc, but its apparent the respect isnt coming from nattys..


I didn't mean you personally but i was picking up on what you wrote..... I think high level bodybuilders whether natty or not all appreciate the hard work and dedication it takes to get on stage and present a wicked physique, and most dont care whether your natty or not.... and obviously there are feds for all types, whether its lifetime natural, non tested, etc

I just think its harder to swallow when a natty decides to compete in a non tested fed and wins, people don't want to be beaten by a natty, some become sore losers...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> who are you jeremy fuking kyle? lol
> 
> any way the point i made was SOME nattys are better then SOME assisted were as you said some nattys have even beaten assisted so that makes nattys better. SOME yes but put a natty on the Olympia stage and see what happens? lol


Ronnie and jay are natty mate. Jay won, so in your face!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Ronnie and jay are natty mate. Jay won, so in your face!


lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol


IIRC ronnie uses dat dere cell tech, so maybe not so natural as one would think. However Jay hasn't even taken so much as a protein shake...


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

big jim - you have a great physique and a good assisted athlete will always beat a good clean athlete

but why the insistence on bringing a thread about competition dates down to a girly ranting match?


----------



## Dazcooper (Oct 13, 2009)

Regardless of whether you compete as a natural or assisted athlete, bodybuilding is the ultimate challenge! To take your physique to the pinnacle of your potential takes incredible dedication, drive and determination, traits that are inherent in us all. We all share a passion to push the boudries of the human body, united in our quest to build a physique first born in dreams. Bodybuilding commands respect, and i see us all as part of the same happy family! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Dazcooper said:


> Regardless of whether you compete as a natural or assisted athlete, bodybuilding is the ultimate challenge! To take your physique to the pinnacle of your potential takes incredible dedication, drive and determination, traits that are inherent in us all. We all share a passion to push the boudries of the human body, united in our quest to build a physique first born in dreams. Bodybuilding commands respect, and i see us all as part of the same happy family! :thumbup1:


 :thumbup1: well said


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> big jim - you have a great physique and a good assisted athlete will always beat a good clean athlete
> 
> but why the insistence on bringing a thread about competition dates down to a girly ranting match?


mate you are right it was not meant to go like this sory to the op

its just nattys for ya lol

cant help my self


----------



## vicky mc (May 9, 2006)




----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dazcooper said:


> Regardless of whether you compete as a natural or assisted athlete, bodybuilding is the ultimate challenge! To take your physique to the pinnacle of your potential takes incredible dedication, drive and determination, traits that are inherent in us all. We all share a passion to push the boudries of the human body, united in our quest to build a physique first born in dreams. Bodybuilding commands respect, and i see us all as part of the same happy family! :thumbup1:


ok yes we are the same big family but i just wanted to turn it on its head as it may be one big family but if you use gear you are like the black sheep of that family?

for years ppl look down there nose at ppl that use gear even ppl that dnt train look at gear like you are **** and couldn't do it with out gear...... well yea or id save my cash?

just thought id show the nattys how it feels and look at the response i got?

not all but most natty trainers are on there high horse about this but really it is just because they are Jealous it takes them 2years to do what i can in 6months but they have there morals etc


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

vicky mc- it looks like a good poster and show regardless of the nattyness lol good luck with that

xxx


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

i believe those not involved in serious training look down on users but amongst the competitive scene i would state its the other way round with those who use gear stating things like

'why bother, bodybuildings not natural anyway'

'sure you natural - you just come off the drugs in time/uses peptides'

'why would you stand on stage looking like a competitive swimmer'

and I am sure many more

amongst hardcore bodybuilders/lifters the clean athletes are the black sheep IMO


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> i believe those not involved in serious training look down on users but amongst the competitive scene i would state its the other way round with those who use gear stating things like
> 
> 'why bother, bodybuildings not natural anyway'
> 
> ...


im sorry mate but you are so wrong not imo but you are just wrong end of.

Their will always be the nattys with the view of well at least its me not the drugs win my show.

they all say and think sh1t among them selves mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

you have seen it in this thred over and over all ready


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

well you only have to have a quick searhc of thread entitled natural bodybuilding to see the statements I remarked upon

Agree to disagree :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> well you only have to have a quick searhc of thread entitled natural bodybuilding to see the statements I remarked upon
> 
> Agree to disagree :thumb:


no! i disagree to agree to disagree!

i think it comes from years of having taken the snoby snoty up your own natty ass attitude that we say any thin at all.

lol still cant help my self :beer:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Jim, I hope you took my comments in jest too. I love and loathe the debates natty V non natty. As me ole mucka Daz says, we're all in it for the same thing. I decided I didn't want to mess about with something I didn't understand and didn't care to learn about when there was an option with the BNBF for me to stay clean, it's bloody complex enough without gear LOL. I have good friends who could not compete with the BNBF and I think nothing less of them. I often wonder what I'd look like with assistance and have indeed been pushed to give it a go but I'm not interested. I've reached pro status with the BNBF and know I would not stand a cat in hells chance in the assisted route. I'm happy with my chosen path and have no negative feelings whatsoever for anyone who does different to me.

Anyway, that's lickle ole me on that poster and I'm chuffed to bits.


----------



## vicky mc (May 9, 2006)

It is a real shame that there seems to be bad feeling on here. In my gym naturals and otherwise train along side each other and support each other. My training partner in 2008 was NABBA overall champion Andy Polhill and I trained with him and supported him when he was preping for the Uni and went to watch. He came to the BNBF Scottish and presented trophies. I have hosted UKBFF shows and judged for Nabba I did a guest spot at the IFBB Grand Prix in 2004 and got massive support from Ronnie Coleman, Chris Comier and others. I have a number of IFBB Pros who I consider friends and I support wholeheartedly and who support what I do.

There is no reason for anyone to feel like a black sheep assisted or not is a personal choice and nothing more. The principles are the same either way.

Come on bodybuilding natural or otherwise needs all the support it can get we are a minority and should stick together for the good of all bodybuilding.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

You like to name drop a bit don't you Vic....


----------



## vicky mc (May 9, 2006)

No just showing that these successful bodybuilders are not small minded but respectful of all bodybuilders.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh right ok


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Vickys right and some of the top guys come and support the shows too and I have been known to wind a novice or two up saying Paul George is in their class


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

vicky mc said:


> *It is a real shame that there seems to be bad feeling on here.* In my gym naturals and otherwise train along side each other and support each other. My training partner in 2008 was NABBA overall champion Andy Polhill and I trained with him and supported him when he was preping for the Uni and went to watch. He came to the BNBF Scottish and presented trophies. I have hosted UKBFF shows and judged for Nabba I did a guest spot at the IFBB Grand Prix in 2004 and got massive support from Ronnie Coleman, Chris Comier and others. I have a number of IFBB Pros who I consider friends and I support wholeheartedly and who support what I do.
> 
> There is no reason for anyone to feel like a black sheep assisted or not is a personal choice and nothing more. The principles are the same either way.
> 
> Come on bodybuilding natural or otherwise needs all the support it can get we are a minority and should stick together for the good of all bodybuilding.


lol not from me im just on the winde up lol every one takes way too serious lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

imo this thred wouldnt have got 1/2 the views it has if i wasnt on the winde up? it is 11 pages long and would probly have been 3 tops and long forgot? i did this thred a fav? lol

more winde ups! lol


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

You have a very good point Jimbo...

We are doing these nattys a favour by bumping up there little show poster 

*I'M JOKING*


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> imo this thred wouldnt have got 1/2 the views it has if i wasnt on the winde up? it is 11 pages long and would probly have been 3 tops and long forgot? i did this thred a fav? lol
> 
> more winde ups! lol


what a hero :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> what a hero :lol:


thank you at least some one else can see it too!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dawn said:


> Hey Jim, I hope you took my comments in jest too. I love and loathe the debates natty V non natty. As me ole mucka Daz says, we're all in it for the same thing. I decided I didn't want to mess about with something I didn't understand and didn't care to learn about when there was an option with the BNBF for me to stay clean, it's bloody complex enough without gear LOL. I have good friends who could not compete with the BNBF and I think nothing less of them. I often wonder what I'd look like with assistance and have indeed been pushed to give it a go but I'm not interested. I've reached pro status with the BNBF and know I would not stand a cat in hells chance in the assisted route. I'm happy with my chosen path and have no negative feelings whatsoever for anyone who does different to me.
> 
> *Anyway, that's lickle ole me on that poster and I'm chuffed to bits.*


i did see that well done i would be too. :thumb:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I have much more respect for a natural BB than someone on steroids who doesnt take training/eating etc seriously. In a gym of 500 people, you have maybe 20 who take it seriously. Of those 20, probably 15 use steroids - I have respect equally for all 20 of these people regardless of their drug stance...

Out of the remaining 480 people, lets say 50 use steroids but get p1ssed all weekend, get `roid rage` innit, eat badly and have no discipline to improve themselves, thinking steroids are the quick fix. I have no respect for these people, they give bodybuilders a bad name.

It all comes down to whether someone has the right discipline and determination to do well in bodybuilding, whether they compete or not. These are people I respect, regardless of whether they use steroids.

I have met a couple of top natural guys and spoke to them briefly at shows in previous years, and they are very well spoken and determined people - this should be rewarded in a person, not the drug issue.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> *I have much more respect for a natural BB than someone on steroids who doesnt take training/eating etc seriously*. In a gym of 500 people, you have maybe 20 who take it seriously. Of those 20, probably 15 use steroids - I have respect equally for all 20 of these people regardless of their drug stance...
> 
> *Out of the remaining 480 people, lets say 50 use steroids but get p1ssed all weekend, get `roid rage` innit, eat badly and have no discipline to improve themselves, thinking steroids are the quick fix. I have no respect for these people, they give bodybuilders a bad name.*
> 
> ...


agreed mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster- I see the 'gear' has diminished the 2 brain cells you only had to begin with by knocking out the grammar and vocabulary bits and just leaving you a miniscule part of the 'sh!t for brains' cell

If this is what it does, *than* fcuk im a Natty!

if you are going to take the **** out of my spelling and grammar you should make sure that 100% of your post is 100% accurate?

i am actually pretty dyslexic thanks for people pointing that out again


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Was no need for that hampster.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Hamster said:


> Same as Jim...you cant take it.....dont give it


Most things have been a joke etc. You insulted him for something that has nothing to do with whats being talked about.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> *I have much more respect* for a natural BB than someone on steroids who doesnt take training/eating etc seriously. In a gym of 500 people, you have maybe 20 who take it seriously. Of those 20, probably 15 use steroids - I have respect equally for all 20 of these people regardless of their drug stance...
> 
> Out of the remaining 480 people, lets say 50 use steroids but get p1ssed all weekend, get `roid rage` innit, eat badly and have no discipline to improve themselves, thinking steroids are the quick fix. I have no respect for these people, they give bodybuilders a bad name.
> 
> ...


I dont have respect for any bodybuilders natty or not just casue they lift weights and eat a billion times aday

Its a self obsessed selfish pursuit...

It all depends on the person

I do have to say however, of the vast array of weigjtlifting characters i have interacted with, BY FAR and a way percentage wise nattys have the biggest chips on shoulder, small man syndrome and cant take a wind up IMO


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster said:


> *I dont read your dumb ass posts so i dont know you have dyslexia...ok!*
> 
> Spell check it then....not hard is it *or u too busy juicing up* :confused1:
> 
> Same as Jim...you cant take it.....dont give it


if you dont read them then why are you now and why are you commenting? just skip them out or dont you have enough brain cells to do this?

and yes i am


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

jw007 said:


> It all depends on the person
> 
> I do have to say however, of the vast array of weigjtlifting characters i have interacted with, BY FAR and a way percentage wise nattys have the biggest chips on shoulder, small man syndrome and cant take a wind up IMO


x2 tbh


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hamster said:


> I dont read your dumb ass posts so i dont know you have dyslexia...ok!
> 
> *Spell check it then....not hard is it or u too busy juicing up * :confused1:
> 
> Same as Jim...you cant take it.....dont give it


That bit confuses me:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

You use the term "juicing up" in a derogatory manor????

Clearly you have a problem with it

Chip...shoulder:whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I dont have respect for any bodybuilders natty or not just casue they lift weights and eat a billion times aday
> 
> Its a self obsessed selfish pursuit...
> 
> ...


100%!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Hamster said:


> So flame me for it.
> 
> I can take it....


No, I am a mature and complex 19 year old man who does not see the need to get involved in silly and needless arguments over an internet forum, with someone who I do not know anything about.

:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster said:


> So flame me for it.
> 
> I can take it....


yep you have taken a light hearted thred and made it a nasty kinde of flaming thred


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> That bit confuses me:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> You use the term "juicing up" in a derogatory manor????
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: nattys :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Fivos is the only natty on this forum who has a sense of humour IMO.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> Fivos is the only natty on this forum who has a sense of humour IMO.


X2


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dawn can see the lighter side to this also


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

x4

Oh it seems I can't count coz i do them roids


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Dawn can see the lighter side to this also


yep shes sound as a pound :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol Hamster i thought it was roid rage that caused that 1st post? or are you still like this with out high test?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Keep sweet talking me Dan and I'll let you have another rep 

I like chips and big fat ones are better......is that why I'm natty then


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster said:


> *I wasn't reading this thread for YOUR posts* (dont big yourself up here!! ), i was reading it for the title...you know...were its says *BNBF* Qualifier.
> 
> I tried to skip your posts, but unfortunately, they burnt my retinas


lol i didnt say that. you just cant help your self and like every other natty in this post let that chip get the better of you lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Dawn said:


> Keep sweet talking me Dan and I'll let you have another rep


See, this natty is a funny person and has a sense of humour, reps :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Hamster said:


> I currently have Natty rage.... :whistling:


Thats called lack of sense of humour.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> x4
> 
> Oh it seems I can't count coz i do them roids


lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> Thats called lack of sense of humour.


lol


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Hamster said:


> I wasn't reading this thread for YOUR posts (dont big yourself up here!! ), i was reading it for the title...you know...were its says *BNBF* Qualifier.
> 
> I tried to skip your posts, but unfortunately, they burnt my retinas


 Well all the info you seek is on page 1 post 1...

WTF are you doing here on page 11???

Woops.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster said:


> *I wasn't reading this thread for YOUR posts (dont big yourself up here!!* ), i was reading it for the title...you know...were its says *BNBF* Qualifier.
> 
> I tried to skip your posts, but unfortunately, they burnt my retinas


lol i couldnt let this go......

you 1st looked at this thred for the BNBF but you comment on my post hence i am doing the thred a favour as i got you interest a lot more then the title lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> Well all the info you seek is on page 1 post 1...
> 
> WTF are you doing here on page 11???
> 
> Woops.


lol another quality post from GHS! yea baby!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

another post to boost a boring Natty thread

The comp wil prob only have 3 spectators anyway

Notice how you NEVER see a muscle worshipper at a NATTY comp LMFAO


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

:lol:

Does purple aki attend, or does he just like the big boys?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hamster said:


> The 3 spectators will be the judges too.


That would have been funny TBH

If it had come from a scummy roider:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster said:


> WTF...im on page 1 too ...I didnt just 'join' on pg 11..duh :confused1:


yes so you were on page 1 read it get the info job done why are you still reading and posting? lol keep it up tho i love winding you nattys up! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Hamster said:


> The 3 spectators will be the judges too.


Nearly funny.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> another post to boost a boring Natty thread
> 
> The comp wil prob only have 3 spectators anyway
> 
> Notice how you NEVER see a muscle worshipper at a NATTY comp LMFAO


lol i gotta rep you for that!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> That would have been funny TBH
> 
> If it had come from a scummy roider:lol: :lol: :lol:


lol hamster beat me to it lol well i am scum and a roider


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Ah shucks...you got me there big boy.....your post amuse me no end :laugh:


thats better now dnt you feel better that you have typed it out loud? now the next thing to come to terms with is that chippy chip chip:thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster said:


> 'BIG' Jim...your really missed the whole point of this didn't you.
> 
> I dont give a sh!t wether your on the gear or a puny natty.
> 
> ...


no no no as you can see the nattys come and go on this thred but i will be er winding you lot up for weeks and weeks lol i dont have a lot else to do tbh lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Take more than your roid rage to p!ss me off :tongue:


lol im so chilled out lol look at your 1st post (1st aimed at me) i p1ssed you off good! lol yea and i like it:bounce: say something else! i love it! lol


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Im not being funny but this has gone way too far! your posts from both parts are petty and childish....

we said that each side of the sport should respect each other as we both work as hard as each other toget where we want to be what more is to eb said, no need to take it out on someone for their spelling or because they do not use drugs


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

merve500 said:


> Im not being funny but this has gone way too far! your posts from both parts are petty and childish....
> 
> we said that each side of the sport should respect each other as we both work as hard as each other toget where we want to be what more is to eb said, no need to take it out on someone for their spelling or because they do not use drugs


 They are having a bit of banter mate 

Try it some time


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok GHS..........****ER


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

merve500 said:


> Ok GHS..........****ER


 What was it about nattys and sense of houmers??


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

whats it with you constantly being online?yourthe first tocomment on ost threads,do you have any life apart fromthis forum?

and if i remember reading one of ur journals you werre doing it natural,leaving the gear alone?whats happend there


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

merve500 said:


> whats it with you constantly being online?yourthe first tocomment on ost threads,do you have any life apart fromthis forum?
> 
> and if i remember reading one of ur journals you werre doing it natural,leaving the gear alone?whats happend there


 :lol: I live for this forum mate you are correct.

Not got any kind of life at all outside of these bendwidths 

I don't even bodybuild anymore :lol:

I just like annoying people on the internet


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

corrected your an annoying person on the internet!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

merve500 said:


> corrected your an annoying person on the internet!


 Then I have a achieved my goal 

Whats your opinions on natural bodybuilders not having a sense of houmer?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I have much more respect for a natural BB than someone on steroids who doesnt take training/eating etc seriously. In a gym of 500 people, you have maybe 20 who take it seriously. Of those 20, probably 15 use steroids - I have respect equally for all 20 of these people regardless of their drug stance...
> 
> Out of the remaining 480 people, lets say 50 use steroids but get p1ssed all weekend, get `roid rage` innit, eat badly and have no discipline to improve themselves, thinking steroids are the quick fix. I have no respect for these people, they give bodybuilders a bad name.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.

Haven't found any of the posts in this thread funny either, just lowering the tone...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

merve500 said:


> Im not being funny but this has gone way too far! your posts from both parts are petty and childish....
> 
> we said that each side of the sport should respect each other as we both work as hard as each other toget where we want to be what more is to eb said, no need to take it out on someone for their spelling or because they do not use drugs


chill out mate postes like this cause more bad feeling then the banter as the banter is a joke! try reading more posts on ukm pic up on the vibe then post mate?

clearly you are natty?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

merve500 said:


> corrected your an annoying person on the internet!


mate the few posts you have made are far more annoying then any thing GHS has ever posted you are clearly a miserable person and ther are allready far too many on this site!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Jim its ok mate, I think merve fancies me.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

merve500 said:


> Ok GHS..........****ER


TBH GHS is an epic d1ck....i agree

but lets keep the insults down....there are rules, and if you break them again we will let GHS show you his penis pictures,,,,it will break your heart

seriously, keep it calm please


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> TBH GHS is an epic d1ck....i agree
> 
> but lets keep the insults down....there are rules, and if you break them again we will let GHS show you his penis pictures,,,,it will break your heart
> 
> seriously, keep it calm please


 You know you love me really Jimmy :wub:

I'm off in the army next week so won't be posting for a while.

Only 6 more days of my annoying posts and I will be gone


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

oh here we go

army this army that

your gonna end up the wrong end of soggy biscuit GHS

ha


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> TBH GHS is an epic d1ck....i agree
> 
> but lets keep the insults down....there are rules, and if you break them again we will let GHS show you his penis pictures,,,,it will break your heart
> 
> seriously, keep it calm please


I'm beginning to consider misbehaving:whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> Jim its ok mate, I think merve fancies me.


that makes 2 of us then.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dawn said:


> I'm beginning to consider misbehaving:whistling:


as a natty you would stand no chance in taking that thing!

lol try the sky remote and let us know how you get on? lol


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> as a natty you would stand no chance in taking that thing!


And you know that as a fact from experience with it yourself? :thumb:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Mervethenerve.........
> 
> Jim cant spell.
> 
> ...


my point?

well i come on here for bodybuilding discussions


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dawn said:


> And you know that as a fact from experience with it yourself? :thumb:


yea and?.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

merve500 said:


> my point?
> 
> well i come on here for bodybuilding discussions


then find a thed you like and discuss? dont jump into a 14 page thred to be a moaner, try that? :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Mervethenerve.........
> 
> Jim cant spell.
> 
> ...


you are getting better tho lol

as for my spelling i cant say the same lol oh well


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea and?.....


Fair do's mate. If it's the type that you like then obviously it won't suit me:tongue:

GHS and Jim sitting in a tree.......................................... :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dawn said:


> Fair do's mate. If it's the type that you like then obviously it won't suit me:tongue:
> 
> GHS and Jim sitting in a tree.......................................... :lol:


only room for 2 in this tree..... well 6 nattys but but 2 roiders! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok no nattys to winde up were has every one gon?

being natty is SH!T!...................... you slaaaaaaaags! that auta get em goin?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

You tired hamster?

Get some stims down you - eph will wake you up...

Oh no you can't can you 

A natty would never take anything like that


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Do they let water boys in the army these days??

To be fair you do look like Private Pile lol.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

No mate i've been natty for 8 months


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

LOL

*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman:* Holy Jesus! What is that? What the **** is that? WHAT IS THAT, PRIVATE PYLE?

*Private Gomer Pyle:* Sir, a jelly doughnut, sir!

*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman:* A jelly doughnut?

*Private Gomer Pyle:* Sir, yes sir!

*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman:* How did it get here?

*Private Gomer Pyle:* Sir, I took it from the mess hall, sir!

*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman:* Is chow allowed in the barracks, Private Pyle?

*Private Gomer Pyle:* Sir, no sir!

*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman:* Are you allowed to eat jelly doughnuts, Private Pyle?

*Private Gomer Pyle:* Sir, no sir!

*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman:* And why not, Private Pyle?

*Private Gomer Pyle:* Sir, because I'm too heavy, sir!

*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman:* Because you are a disgusting fat body, Private Pyle!

pyle.bmp


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Picture for your next natty show Glen:


----------



## vicky mc (May 9, 2006)

The tickets for the Scottish and Northern Qualifiers are available now on line or by phone from the venues. These are our two busiest shows so are sure to sell out so get tickets quick. The Scottish is the first qualifier and always a big event and the Northern last year sold out and had people queueing hoping people would leave and free up tickets.

To purchase tickets for the Scottish

www.ticketsoup.com

To Purchase tickets for the Northern Championships

http://purchase.tickets.com/buy/TicketPurchase?agency=RNCM&organ_val=1470 or Tel: 0161 907 5555

Tickets for all other events will be on sale at the venue on the day of the event


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

:whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

*BOOOOOOM*

Massive Dan...

Is he one of the top British nattys??


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Heavy weight + overall


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Doesn't suprise me mate the bloke is massive, swole, hench, big, amazing, lean and ripped to f*ck.

Natty BOOM!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

hello sailor


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

LOL

OK - heres anyone of you roiders with your distended guts


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

over done her abs a tad the ho bucket


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Yaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwnnnnnn :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:


bored? then read a that interests you and post ther? make sence? :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> LOL
> 
> OK - heres anyone of you roiders with your distended guts


lol i juce and my gut is small lol

tbf the guys that have the big gut also have bigger arm mearurments then you have round your waist:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> :whistling:


he defo juces mate hes way bigger then all the nattys iv ever seen!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> Picture for your next natty show Glen:


*LOL!*


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i juce and my gut is small lol


Ok jim keep on thinking that - its strange how roids affect your perception I am sure mr kovacs had the same thoughts as you mr wasp waist :whistling:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

To be honest thinking about it you roiders must be commended for your honesty, after all it takes a brave man to come on a public forum and openly admit

· Without chemical assistance they lack there manly qualities

· That they don't know enough about training to build muscle without chemical assistance

· Their nutritional knowledge is poor and without assistance they can't gain weight or get ripped

Hats off to you as I am sure if I was in your cheerless, depressing state I don't think I would be so quick to come out in public and shout about it :tongue:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Er...i tried, but couldn't decipher that little sentence!


I gave up at the second word too!!

Must be all those chemicals killing off the brain cells.

I suppose taking roids must help the guys keep going for longer cos I've got bored now. :yawn:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

back on a serious note for people

dont forget that at the British this year there will be a pro class as well


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> To be honest thinking about it you roiders must be commended for your honesty, after all it takes a brave man to come on a public forum and openly admit
> 
> · Without chemical assistance they lack there manly qualities
> 
> ...


Ah yes. But.....

End of the day... least they actually *DO* have manly qualities and build muscle..... regardless of how its achieved... :whistling: 

*runs off before kitty shouts at her....  :tongue:*


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Hamster said:


> I think we only have a back shot of Jim cos a frontal shot would show his really bad gyno b1tch t1t's and distended gut.


 he has posted plenty of front shots on the forum and has some on his profile.

Go and get a cheese burger or something down you, you look malnourished


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Er...i tried, but couldn't decipher that little sentence!


Ahhhh&#8230;.. I see what happened there some times when I type too fast my laptop skips the odd letter, it actually skipped a whole word in that sentence it was meant to say&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; bored? Then read a thread that interests you and post there? make sense?

lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster said:


> I think we only have a back shot of Jim cos a frontal shot would show his really bad gyno b1tch t1t's and distended gut.


lol like GHS has said i have many posts of pics etc hae a look in my prof page? or in my journal?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> he has posted plenty of front shots on the forum and has some on his profile.
> 
> Go and get a cheese burger or something down you, you look malnourished


it would take all the gear and burgers in the world to make the smallest of difference mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> back on a serious note for people
> 
> dont forget that at the British this year there will be a pro class as well


lol who cares?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol who cares?


all the skinny swimmers mate:whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

who is the guy on the right in the british pro grand prix one?>


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> who is the guy on the right in the british pro grand prix one?>


Raymond James


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

BigDom86 said:


> who is the guy on the right in the british pro grand prix one?>


2007 British middleweight and overall champ to add to dawns post


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Full of fast acting gear, stims, growth, slin and exotic peds....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

It says "polygraphed"

They are easy to beat, A sh1t load of diaz before hand is common practice so im led to believe:whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> To be honest thinking about it you roiders must be commended for your honesty, after all it takes a brave man to come on a public forum and openly admit
> 
> *· **Without chemical assistance they lack there manly qualities*
> 
> ...


All of the above for me:thumb:

But Im strong as fck, Big as a house and funny to boot

Also I can go out and get wasted as much as i want and still look fantastic...

Im a *"anabolic-aholic"*

There I said it:thumb:

As such entitles me to belittle and rip p1ssy from any and all nattys I see fit..

Im no "closet" druggie in DENIAL:whistling:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

GHS said:


> Full of fast acting gear, stims, growth, slin and exotic peds....


LOL thats roiders excuses all the time (does it make you feel better for your own underachievement? :tongue: ) - he has passed polygraphs for being clean (everyone who steps on stage at the brit finals with BNBF is polygraphed, every winner is urine tested at qualifiers so at a british final everyone has passed a poly and half have been urine tested on average)

having done the polygraph a few times I personally would state you need balls of steel to be able to sit the test and attempt to lie and then obviously what chance do you stand of cheating it?

there have been a few people who have done the polygraph and failed over the years and there are a few people who do qualifiers and dont do the final and as such if there is suspicion I have been lead to believe from one guy invoved with the bnbf that they will need to do a polygraph if they want to compete with them again

lets be honest raymond is around 5'9'' and weighs 79kg in condition so not a monster by any means but then again not a swimmer either :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

There are many drugs you can use to slow heart rate etc and cheat the test.

Why are they only drug tested in the qualifiers and not the finals??

Does insulin, growth hormone, igf etc etc all come up on these urine tests??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Serious question

*GHRP - 6* just sends signal to pituary to release NATTY Gh

Is this considered cheating???


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Serious question
> 
> *GHRP - 6* just sends signal to pituary to release NATTY Gh
> 
> Is this considered cheating???


 There all full of it mate but of course they will say its cheating.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Serious question
> 
> *GHRP - 6* just sends signal to pituary to release NATTY Gh
> 
> Is this considered cheating???


In all honesty what is GHRP-6? does it fall under one of the classifications outlined by WADA?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> In all honesty *what is GHRP-6*? does it fall under one of the classifications outlined by WADA?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

GHS said:


> There are many drugs you can use to slow heart rate etc and cheat the test.
> 
> Why are they only drug tested in the qualifiers and not the finals??
> 
> Does insulin, growth hormone, igf etc etc all come up on these urine tests??


winners are drug tested at final and possibly random - my point being that at least half of those stepping on the british stage have been drug tested

the BNBF have seriously been considering blood testing as well as urine but of course theres greater issues with this - to be honest for a tin cup I honestly dont know why people would want to cheat? bodybuilding is the most fair sport around - if you want to use x,y,z compete here if you dont compete here - athletics, football etc doesnt have this so i honestly dont know what satisfaction someone would get from winning something they know deep down are cheating for?

its not like theres serious money involved in it after all


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> winners are drug tested at final and possibly random - my point being that at least half of those stepping on the british stage have been drug tested
> 
> the BNBF have seriously been considering blood testing as well as urine but of course theres greater issues with this - to be honest for a tin cup I honestly dont know why people would want to cheat? bodybuilding is the most fair sport around - if you want to use x,y,z compete here if you dont compete here - athletics, football etc doesnt have this so i honestly dont know what satisfaction someone would get from winning something they know deep down are cheating for?
> 
> its not like theres serious money involved in it after all


 I completely agree with you mate.

Its a joke that some people who compete natty take gear and they are sad pathetic people - but it does happen.

So to answer my question, slin, gh, peds etc are not tested for in the urine yes?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

GHS said:


>


LOL - no seriously I honestly didint know

I googled it and got this here

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/steroid-profiles/ghrp-6.htm

so i presume its a peptide which would mean its banned


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

The BNBF have connections with a good network of people from both sides of the sport who help to keep our shows clean. Of course the odd one or two may slip the net but they won't get far before being caught. The polygraph actually acts well as a deterrant and as Glen says, we've had people refuse to take one so they are banned until they do so.

Let's be sensible too, if someone competes one year and then turns up the next looking massively different then it can be obvious if they may have taken something and will automatically be pulled up for testing. One guy was banned in the NPA for this last year.

I find it more frustrating that because an odd one or two may slip the net, it is then assumed that all the others aren't clean!! Guys at the gym I train in can't believe hubbie is natural as he's one of the biggest there, even Stuart Cosgrove who has offered to prep him was surprised  Can't wait to see him on stage


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

That's a nice red cross merve!


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

thanxdawn,itried uploading a pic but it hasnt come up,no worries


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

it was a pic of rob feesy and tony monalbano awsu pic to show two top naturals too


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

a p1ss test is for recreational drugs the best that will show is ephi or if they smoke weed sniff coke etc to see some ones test levels they would need a blood test and testing for steroids is far to expensive to do on a regular basis that is why they do polygraph test as it is cheaper. Why would you not just take better blockers? Any way gh and all other peptides are un traceable any way?


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> a p1ss test is for recreational drugs the best that will show is ephi or if they smoke weed sniff coke etc to see some ones test levels they would need a blood test and testing for steroids is far to expensive to do on a regular basis that is why they do polygraph test as it is cheaper. Why would you not just take better blockers? Any way gh and all other peptides are un traceable any way?


  some people just cannot take the fact that some guys have great genetics and can be lifetime naturals. a few people have been baned from the NPA this year and named and shamed so it shows that cheaters get caucght.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> a p1ss test is for recreational drugs the best that will show is ephi or if they smoke weed sniff coke etc to see some ones test levels they would need a blood test and testing for steroids is far to expensive to do on a regular basis that is why they do polygraph test as it is cheaper. Why would you not just take better blockers? Any way gh and all other peptides are un traceable any way?


jim as far as i am aware they test for steroids and michael hunter is even a guy who failed a drug test for raised T/E ratio via the use of pro hormones if I remember correctly

I am sure tests can be cheated if someone wants to go into enough effort and expense - but for a natiral bodybuilding comp? come on

add to this bodybuilding is a small sport - natural even more so, if people where consistantly cheating surely people would talk (and i dont mean gossip like on here) after all people would need to get there drugs from some where?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> jim as far as i am aware they test for steroids and michael hunter is even a guy who failed a drug test for raised T/E ratio via the use of pro hormones if I remember correctly
> 
> I am sure tests can be cheated if someone wants to go into enough effort and expense - but for a natiral bodybuilding comp? come on
> 
> add to this bodybuilding is a small sport - natural even more so, if people where consistantly cheating surely people would talk (and i dont mean gossip like on here) after all people would need to get there drugs from some where?


yes mate i get mine local or i send cash in the post to some one who has never met me has no idea who i am or what i look like? so thats how to get gear with out ppl knowing?

look im gona do this show any way lol let them drug test me and when i fail bring further shame to natty bbing!


----------

